# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  block ftp cisco 877

## netstorm

καλησπερα εχω το cisco και εχω κανει port forward στο σωστο interface για να εχω access στο δικο μου ftp αλλα κατι το μπλοκαρει.παραθετω το config οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει.ευχαριστω.




> zeus#sh run
> Building configuration...
> 
> Current configuration : 17807 bytes
> !
> version 12.4
> no service pad
> service tcp-keepalives-in
> service tcp-keepalives-out
> ...

----------


## nextp

> καλησπερα εχω το cisco και εχω κανει port forward στο σωστο interface για να εχω access στο δικο μου ftp αλλα κατι το μπλοκαρει.παραθετω το config οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει.ευχαριστω.


Εχεις nat inside στο 192.168.1.5 για τον ftp host σου και στα access-lists 108 και 110 έχεις το 192.168.1.8

----------


## netstorm

αρα τι αλλαζω για να ειναι οκ.?και επισης και απο εξω προς τα μεσα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω με ssh ενω πριν μπορουσα.
τι κανω?ευχαριστω

----------


## nextp

> αρα τι αλλαζω για να ειναι οκ.?και επισης και απο εξω προς τα μεσα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω με ssh ενω πριν μπορουσα.
> τι κανω?ευχαριστω


Αναλογα με το ποιος ειναι ο ftp host μεσα αλλαζεις ειτε την ip nat ... είτε την access list.
Για ssh που γραφεις δεν βλεπω κάποια acl για κάποια εσωτερική ip οπότε ξεκίνα κάνοντας Ip nat inside ..... την πορτα 22 στο host σου που ακουει το ssh.

----------


## netstorm

πορτα για ssh εχω ανοιξει στο router θελω να συνδεομαι αλλα και παλι απο εξω δεν συνδεετε.κατι το κοβει.οπως επισης και το ftp που εχω ανοιξει .

----------


## arisgr

Μια χαρα τα λεει ο Nextp.
Τι ακριβως θες να κανεις? Για ποια IP μιλας?

----------


## netstorm

θελω να εχω προσβαση στον ftp sever ενα nas ου εχω δηλαδη και στο router να μπαινω με ssh απο εξω και τα δυο.to router  εχει ιp 192.168.1.254
και ο ftp εχει ip 192.168.1.8 .αυτα τις πορτες τις ανοιξα στο ρουτερ αλλα και παλι δεν εχω προσβαση.μαλλον καποια access list με κοβει.πια ομως?


ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 23 interface Dialer0 23


και 

ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.254 22 interface Dialer0 22

----------


## nextp

Στο config σου έχεις ήδη pat για την 22 

*ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.254 22 interface Dialer0 50000*

απο την 50000 απο οτι φαινεται

ετσι στο ssh client απο εξω αντι για Πορτα 22 βαζεις 50000



το ftp παιζει στην πορτα 21 άρα  αλλαξε την πορτα ήτοι

ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 21 interface Dialer0 21

----------


## netstorm

τα εκανα εβαλα τις σωστες πορτες και τις σωστες ιp αλλα και παλι connection closed μου γραφει. ανεβαζω το  config που εχω τωρα στο ρουτερ,

- - - Updated - - -

#sh run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 17855 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname 0000
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200
logging console critical
enable secret 5 $1$X688$.Ha4MI/ucpJ.OXe/DLR5a0
!         
no aaa new-model
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
!         
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-4033129358
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-4033129358
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-4033129358
!         
!         
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-4033129358
 certificate self-signed 02
  30820246 308201AF A0030201 02020102 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030 
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 
  69666963 6174652D 34303333 31323933 3538301E 170D3134 31303033 31383038 
  31375A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D34 30333331 
  32393335 3830819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 
  8100D27F 5F4AE451 9B3ED5FC B98433BD C8F85A97 06F6677F 8F3E2E99 AFEF76E9 
  7B9F491D 676DC271 F620F3A8 0E9B0023 2D330B75 DC8C9A23 0AB2893B 22FA3E6E 
  89AC860B 8EDA6D45 5E2EF528 E36C02C5 64225CC2 DE18FB2B AFC06D44 84526308 
  DB0676B8 680D4BA8 347984A0 CE7084F8 BE91C6F8 348B31AD 633259C8 5F982B9B 
  349B0203 010001A3 6E306C30 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30190603 
  551D1104 12301082 0E7A6575 732E7A65 75736C6F 63616C30 1F060355 1D230418 
  30168014 566601D0 5029FF8B 78D14D06 B8F96854 5D503F7C 301D0603 551D0E04 
  16041456 6601D050 29FF8B78 D14D06B8 F968545D 503F7C30 0D06092A 864886F7 
  0D010104 05000381 810066F3 BB1AC1CD 0D666193 BF368FA4 D48DDA57 BA9C6AF4 
  A100B1D5 7323747C 5402417E 208B67AB 5EAABCFD 5045E68F 061972BD 96CB27CB 
  7F2376C8 B107EC81 56235B9C C9F8A314 C7B6C6F1 05CAFF5B 4D1579F7 E38BFA72 
  5AE373DD 64DBC3C7 0936DD99 96155461 724A46FA 6734B690 632DBB9E 6F260FB7 
  59A3A8D2 1A6EE401 DBFE
        quit
dot11 syslog
no ip source-route
ip cef    
!         
!         
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.51 192.168.1.254
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.23
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.254
!         
ip dhcp pool ccp-pool1
   import all
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   domain-name dhcp_local
   dns-server 193.92.150.3 194.219.227.2 
   default-router 192.168.1.254 
!         
!         
no ip bootp server
ip domain name local
ip name-server 193.92.150.3
ip name-server 194.219.227.2
ip port-map user-protocol--8 port tcp 20
ip port-map user-protocol--9 port udp 57689
ip port-map user-protocol--2 port udp 1024
ip port-map user-protocol--3 port tcp 43580
ip port-map user-protocol--1 port tcp 1024
ip port-map user-protocol--6 port tcp 8000
ip port-map user-protocol--7 port udp 21
ip port-map user-protocol--4 port tcp 8500
ip port-map user-protocol--5 port udp 8001
ip port-map user-protocol--19 port tcp 40000
ip port-map user-protocol--18 port udp 2000
ip port-map user-protocol--13 port udp 36398
ip port-map user-protocol--20 port udp 40000
ip port-map user-protocol--12 port tcp 36398
ip port-map user-protocol--21 port udp 4899
ip port-map user-protocol--11 port udp 43581
ip port-map user-protocol--22 port tcp 4899
ip port-map user-protocol--10 port tcp 57689
ip port-map user-protocol--23 port tcp 47800
ip port-map user-protocol--17 port udp 45500
ip port-map user-protocol--24 port udp 47800
ip port-map user-protocol--16 port tcp 45500
ip port-map user-protocol--25 port tcp 3389
ip port-map user-protocol--15 port tcp 34500
ip port-map user-protocol--26 port udp 3389
ip port-map user-protocol--14 port udp 34500
login block-for 120 attempts 3 within 60
login delay 10
login on-failure log
login on-success log every 10
!         
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!         
!         
username  privilege 15 password 7 055D551B754F1D5E582506
!         
!         
archive   
 log config
  hidekeys
!         
!         
ip tcp synwait-time 10
ip ftp username --------
ip ftp password 7 130B18011B0D507F7D
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh version 2
!         
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--7-1
 match access-group 108
 match protocol user-protocol--7
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--6-1
 match access-group 107
 match protocol user-protocol--6
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--5-1
 match access-group 106
 match protocol user-protocol--5
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--4-1
 match access-group 105
 match protocol user-protocol--4
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--3-1
 match access-group 104
 match protocol user-protocol--3
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--2-1
 match access-group 103
 match protocol user-protocol--2
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
 match access-group 102
 match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--9-1
 match access-group 111
 match protocol user-protocol--9
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--8-1
 match access-group 109
 match protocol user-protocol--8
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-skinny-1
 match access-group 121
 match protocol skinny
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
 match protocol cuseeme
 match protocol dns
 match protocol ftp
 match protocol h323
 match protocol https
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol netshow
 match protocol shell
 match protocol realmedia
 match protocol rtsp
 match protocol smtp extended
 match protocol sql-net
 match protocol streamworks
 match protocol tftp
 match protocol vdolive
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
 match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--25-1
 match access-group 129
 match protocol user-protocol--25
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--16-1
 match access-group 119
 match protocol user-protocol--16
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--17-1
 match access-group 120
 match protocol user-protocol--17
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--24-1
 match access-group 128
 match protocol user-protocol--24
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--14-1
 match access-group 117
 match protocol user-protocol--14
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--26-1
 match access-group 130
 match protocol user-protocol--26
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--15-1
 match access-group 118
 match protocol user-protocol--15
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--12-1
 match access-group 115
 match protocol user-protocol--12
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--21-1
 match access-group 125
 match protocol user-protocol--21
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--20-1
 match access-group 124
 match protocol user-protocol--20
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--13-1
 match access-group 116
 match protocol user-protocol--13
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--10-1
 match access-group 112
 match protocol user-protocol--10
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--23-1
 match access-group 127
 match protocol user-protocol--23
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--22-1
 match access-group 126
 match protocol user-protocol--22
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--11-1
 match access-group 113
 match protocol user-protocol--11
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--18-1
 match access-group 122
 match protocol user-protocol--18
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--19-1
 match access-group 123
 match protocol user-protocol--19
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
 match access-group 101
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
 match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-ssh-1
 match access-group 114
 match protocol ssh
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
 match protocol http
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-ftp-1
 match access-group 110
 match protocol ftp
!         
!         
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
 class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
  inspect 
 class class-default
  pass    
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--2-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--3-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--4-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--5-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--6-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--7-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--8-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-ftp-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--9-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--10-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--11-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-ssh-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--12-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--13-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--14-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--15-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--16-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--17-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-skinny-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--18-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--19-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--20-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--21-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--22-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--23-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--24-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--25-1
  inspect 
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--26-1
  inspect 
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
 class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
  drop log
 class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
  inspect 
 class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
  inspect 
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
 class class-default
!         
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
 service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
!         
!         
!         
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!         
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !        
!         
interface FastEthernet0
!         
interface FastEthernet1
!         
interface FastEthernet2
!         
interface FastEthernet3
!         
interface Vlan1
 description :local vlan :Dollar: FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.1.254 255.255.255.0
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security in-zone
 ip route-cache flow
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!         
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security out-zone
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap callin
 ppp chap hostname ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 ppp chap password 7 040B5A535E781A6E29
!         
interface Dialer22
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!         
ip forward-protocol nd
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!         
!         
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 100 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.10 1024 interface Dialer0 1024
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.10 1024 interface Dialer0 1024
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.13 43580 interface Dialer0 43580
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 8500 interface Dialer0 8500
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.3 8001 interface Dialer0 8001
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 8000 interface Dialer0 8000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.3 57689 interface Dialer0 57689
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 57689 interface Dialer0 57689
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.13 43581 interface Dialer0 43581
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.17 36398 interface Dialer0 36398
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.17 36398 interface Dialer0 36398
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.18 34500 interface Dialer0 34500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.18 34500 interface Dialer0 34500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.16 45500 interface Dialer0 45500
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.16 45500 interface Dialer0 45500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.19 2000 interface Dialer0 2000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.19 2000 interface Dialer0 2000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.20 40000 interface Dialer0 40000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.20 40000 interface Dialer0 40000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.16 4899 interface Dialer0 4899
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.16 4899 interface Dialer0 4899
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.25 47800 interface Dialer0 47800
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.25 47800 interface Dialer0 47800
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.16 3389 interface Dialer0 3389
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.16 3389 interface Dialer0 3389
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.5 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.254 22 interface Dialer0 22
!         
!         
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 100 permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 101 remark CCP_ACL Category=128
access-list 101 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 102 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 102 permit ip any host 192.168.1.10
access-list 103 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 103 permit ip any host 192.168.1.10
access-list 104 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 104 permit ip any host 192.168.1.13
access-list 105 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 105 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 106 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 106 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 107 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 107 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 108 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 108 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 109 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 109 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 110 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 110 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 111 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 111 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 112 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 112 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 113 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 113 permit ip any host 192.168.1.13
access-list 114 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 114 permit ip any host 192.168.1.254
access-list 115 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 115 permit ip any host 192.168.1.17
access-list 116 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 116 permit ip any host 192.168.1.17
access-list 117 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 117 permit ip any host 192.168.1.18
access-list 118 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 118 permit ip any host 192.168.1.18
access-list 119 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 119 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 120 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 120 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 121 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 121 permit ip any host 192.168.1.19
access-list 122 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 122 permit ip any host 192.168.1.19
access-list 123 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 123 permit ip any host 192.168.1.20
access-list 124 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 124 permit ip any host 192.168.1.20
access-list 125 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 125 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 126 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 126 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 127 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 127 permit ip any host 192.168.1.25
access-list 128 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 128 permit ip any host 192.168.1.25
access-list 129 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 129 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 130 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 130 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!         
!         
!         
!         
control-plane
!         
banner login ^C
******************************************
 * Unauthorized access prohibited
******************************************
^C        
!         
line con 0
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 access-class 1 in
 exec-timeout 5 0
 login local
 transport input ssh
!         
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end

----------


## nextp

ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.5 21 interface Dialer0 21 (αυτην την σβηνεις)
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 21 interface Dialer0 21

Ειχες αναφερει οτι η 192.168.1.8 ειναι ο ftp σου αρα σβηνεις την γραμμη με την με 192.168.1.5

line vty 0 4
access-class 1 in (σβησε το)
exec-timeout 5 0
login local
transport input ssh
transport output ssh (προσθεσε)


ή κανε μια νεα access list  για τα δικτυα που θελεις και βαλε την στα vty interfaces 
δες εδω (http://www.freeccnaworkbook.com/work...s-control-list)


Επίσης δεν έχεις αναφέρει εάν έχεις δυναμική Ip και εάν ναι πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι η υπηρεσία dynamic dns σου πάιζει σωστά??
Και κατι τελευταίο -αναλογα με τον παροχέα (στον οτε παίζει αλλά νομίζω και σε Hol / Forthnet ) έχουν firewall σαν παροχέας για κάποιες πόρτες.
Κάνε και μια ερώτηση μήπως κόβουν τίποτε.Δεν έχει σημασία εάν έχεις στατική ή δυναμική ip.


Δοκίμασε και πες μας τι γινεται.

----------


## netstorm

εκανα τις αλλαγες το ftp απο εξω παιζει οκ.αλλα ο ssh server απο εξω δεν με αφηνει να συνδεθω παρολο που εχω σωστο το ip nat .192.168.1.254 ειναι η ip του router.κατι με κοβει παλι.δυναμικη ip εχω και το dynamic dns το κανει αλλη συσκευη με επιτυχια ολα οκ. αλλα το ssh δεν απαντα.

----------


## nextp

Αυτό το άλλαξες στο config σου ?

line vty 0 4
access-class 1 in (σβησε το)
exec-timeout 5 0
login local
transport input ssh
transport output ssh (προσθεσε)

εαν δεν δουλεψει σε συνδυασμί με  αυτο που ηδη έχεις δηλαδή  
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.254 22 interface Dialer0 22

αλλαξε το σε 

ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.254 22 interface Dialer0 2222 (ή όποια πορτα θες) 
και δοκίμασε  απο εξω σε αυτή την πόρτα

----------


## netstorm

εκανα και τις αλλαγες αυτες αλλα και παλι τιποτα και με αλλαγη της default πορτας παλι δεν ακουει.τι το κοβει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## nextp

εχουν ελλειψεις οι ζωνες σου


ip port-map user-protocol--27 port tcp 22


class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--27-1
match access-group 131
match protocol user-protocol--27


class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--27-1
inspect 


access-list 131 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 131 permit ip any host 192.168.1.254

----------


## netstorm

να τα κανω add?

----------


## nextp

> να τα κανω add?



ναι στα αντιστοιχα sections


επισης πριν τα κανεις δοκιμασε απο μεσα απο το δυκτιο - κανεις ssh στην 192.168.1.254

----------


## netstorm

εκανα αυτα που ειπες εκανα και ενα copy run αλλα τιποτα απο μεσα παιζει μια χαρα το ssh στην ip 192.168.1.254 τελος παντων θα το κανω ενα reset το config καποια στιγμη.ευχαριστω.

----------

